
Ask HN: Audio books for developers? - source99
I love audio books and I really enjoy books on programming but the overlap of those 2 sets is pretty small in my experience.<p>Any suggestions?<p>I&#x27;m really enjoying Algorithms to live by - by Brian Christian Right now.<p>Thanks
======
pawadu
Can you really follow a technical discussion without visual aid?

